# DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??



## Kingmagister (29. Juli 2011)

*DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

Hi liebe Community,

ich habe über einen alten DVD Recorder viele Filme aus dem Fernsehen aufgenommen. Nur leider hat dieser Recorder nicht finalisiert. Wenn ich also eines dieser DVDs in meinen Mac oder Windowsrechner reinlege, dann wird mir nur eine leere DVD mit ca.* 900MB* freien Speicher!! Das ist wohl etwas wenig! Wenn ich die DVD im Mac einlege wird mir bei Informationen angezeigt, irgendwas mit .fpbf, was ist das? Ich müsste doch zumindestens die Dateien mit VLC abspielen können??

Was kann ich machen um die DVDs wieder zu benutzen? Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß,
Kingmagister


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

Diese Recorder haben eigene Verfahren, damit Du eine DVD bei Bedarf stückweise immer weiter beschreiben kannst und nicht, wenn Du sie rausnimmst, wegen zB nur 20Min Serie aus dem TV direkt einen ganzen Rohling verballern musst. Wenn Du die DVD dann anderweitig nutzen willst, musst Du sie finalisieren. UNd das das ganze eben bei jedem Recorder, zumindest bei jedem Hersteller ein eigenes Verfahren ist, kannst Du das nur in dem Recorder machen und nicht am PC, aber am recorder müßte es gehen.


----------



## Kingmagister (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

der recorder mit dem ich das aber aufgenommen hatte konnte nicht finalisieren! Und wenn ich die DVDs jetzt in den neuen Recorder stecke wird mir immer "unsuportet" angezeigt?? Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die noch irgendwie zu retten??


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

An sich müsste das mit dem Recorder gehen, mit dem die DVD damals auch begonnen wurde. Hast Du da echt schon alles probiert? Vlt. nochmal 1-2 Minuten irgendwas aufnehmen und dann finalisieren? Vlt ist der Rohling auch einfach nur zu alt - CD/DVD-Rohlinge können je nach dem schon nach einem Jahr "verfallen", die Reflexionsschicht löst sich da langsam auf, daher werden CD/DVD-Rohlinge auch nicht zum Archivieren empfohlen. 

Mit einem anderen Recorder geht das Finalisieren aber eben meist nicht, da teils jeder Recorder ein eigenes Verfahren hat.


----------



## Kingmagister (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

der alte recoder ist leider kaputt und das Modell wird nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

Dann kannst Du da vermutlich nichts machen. Höchstens mal den Hersteller anschreiben, ob es nicht doch irgendwie geht.


----------



## Kingmagister (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

Angeblich soll das irgendtwie mit Nero gehen... Hat denn hier niemand eine Ahnung


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

*AW: DVDs nachträglich finalisieren??*

Haste mal bei Nero nachgesehen, vlt ne Anleitung oder so mal runtergeladen? 


DVD-Rekorder sind halt nie besonders beliebt gewesen, nicht grad viele haben so ein Teil...


----------

